# vrm, anyone heard of them?



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

got a email today from vendor resource managment morgage services asking to cover a zone in indiana.. has anyone heard of them or have completed any work for them.. do they pay? i have not emailed them back yet or even asked for pricing, because if they practice the no pay method then the prices dont matter that much.. thankful for any and all info provided:notworthy:


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Unless they have changed their policy, or you can negotiate a better deal, their cradle to grave flat rate will put you in the poor house fast.

There have been a few threads about them a couple months back.


----------



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

what i figured.. i never emailed them back because that is what i figured.. no point in wasting my time if their like all the others.. well i geuss i will turn away from the light and run the other way.. thakns for the info i searched google but found nothing but one review on the glassdoor that really didnt tell me anything useful


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

K&L preservation said:


> what i figured.. i never emailed them back because that is what i figured.. no point in wasting my time if their like all the others.. well i geuss i will turn away from the light and run the other way.. thakns for the info i searched google but found nothing but one review on the glassdoor that really didnt tell me anything useful


It's probably my zone in Indiana. LOL! I did a few jobs for them and the whole program is a loser. They want you to take 40cyds out of a property, wint, sales clean, replace damaged sump pump, tarp leaks, handrails, light bulbs, etc. for a $700.00 initial fee. Then you have to perform the bi weekly whether it's cleans or mowing each week until the property sells and you will not receive another die until after close. At which time if you did everything correctly and made the realtor happy you will get $300.00.

So if this sounds good to you I will give you my house and a few rentals we have for a year. You can maintain them for me and i will give you $1,000.00 per property.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I warned people about the Cradle to Grave for $1000 and many thought I was crazy...
When people were posting stuff from the "Training" classes that they were doing I warned about "shills" in the audience...
Now I'm hearing everyone is losing money hand over fist from the creative financing the contract takes...
$700 then $200 then maybe you'll get the final $100????

People really need to quit being so desperate for $$$$$


----------



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

yea no thanks, i will stick to the 5-10 houses a month i get from a broker and just stick with the plowing and the construction thing, also have some leads for potental commercial mowing contracts for next yr.. i really cant believe this pricing, its lower then when i first started as a sub of a sub! really depressing seeing people jump at it to thinking you can make it work but never look at the overhead costs. then lose everything not just money, but may be the wife and kids, your house, equipment.. the devil sure is doing his finest!!


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

K&L preservation said:


> yea no thanks, i will stick to the 5-10 houses a month i get from a broker and just stick with the plowing and the construction thing, also have some leads for potental commercial mowing contracts for next yr.. i really cant believe this pricing, its lower then when i first started as a sub of a sub! really depressing seeing people jump at it to thinking you can make it work but never look at the overhead costs. then lose everything not just money, but may be the wife and kids, your house, equipment.. the devil sure is doing his finest!!


They are exploiting an employment situation....the unemployment issue has not improved in this country no matter what numbers are being put up...numbers are to manipulate markets.


----------



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

yea i know that. but i mean if a person would just sit down and read or do some research they would know that.. the unemployment rate is judged only by the people CURRENTLY on unemplyment what about everyone that has not qualified or it expired and no longer recieve it . so maybe triple the numbers the political thugs in washington come up with.. hell for all we know they could just be pulling numbers from 1-10 out of a hat and calling it improvement.. that O with the flag through it that obama has used on his signs and all the bs isnt hope its the old foundation to his old ****ter tank in kenya, they just painted it that color.. not just him it goes back 100 or so yrs.. ok im going to go watch more david manning.. lmao


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> They are exploiting an employment situation....the unemployment issue has not improved in this country no matter what numbers are being put up...numbers are to manipulate markets.



Aaron is this comment made with an open mind or just from what you've heard from the preservation crowd? I've been offered to apply for jobs in my old career. Tempting. But no thanks.


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

And this why I am opening my cable tv company. F*** this i just picked up a contract with time Warrener. In just 2 weeks the contract go live!!! The only crappy thing is I have to keep both company opened until time Warrener pays!!!! Once those checked are rolling in this guy us out.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

ALS9386 said:


> And this why I am opening my cable tv company. F*** this i just picked up a contract with time Warrener. In just 2 weeks the contract go live!!! The only crappy thing is I have to keep both company opened until time Warrener pays!!!! Once those checked are rolling in this guy us out.



I have a cousin who does that for Comcast in Salt Lake City. He loves it. Been doing it 3 years now. Good luck.


----------



## foothillsco (Nov 8, 2012)

VRM pays me $1350 cradle to grave. So far so good. I haven't removed more than 5 yds or cleaned a dirty house yet. So far it's been profitable.

Julien is good, he gets things done. The main recruiter though, I doubt he knows the difference between a vendor and a client. It's seriously bad. I think he is reading from a script and got the pages mixed up.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

foothillsco said:


> VRM pays me $1350 cradle to grave. So far so good. I haven't removed more than 5 yds or cleaned a dirty house yet. So far it's been profitable.
> 
> Julien is good, he gets things done. The main recruiter though, I doubt he knows the difference between a vendor and a client. It's seriously bad. I think he is reading from a script and got the pages mixed up.


Julien came from Corelogic and he is a good dude. He has experience and knows the industry. He is one of the rare good guys out there. 

Every house we touch for VA has 40 to 60 cyds in it and they are all overgrown with weeds and filthy. 

You must have a better breed of soldier in your area. Lol

Best of luck to you though if you are finding something that works in this economy that is awesome.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Julien came from Corelogic and he is a good dude. He has experience and knows the industry. He is one of the rare good guys out there.
> 
> Every house we touch for VA has 40 to 60 cyds in it and they are all overgrown with weeds and filthy.
> 
> ...


Houses like this are routine in my area too.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

*Just sat through the VRM webinar*

Clearly I wasn't drunk enough or high enough to handle the webinar.

They actually stated that we should take this opportunity to look at our own office infrastructure to ensure we have the manpower to handle these new requirements.

They didn't mention any additional pay. They are INSANE!!!

They want roofs tarped and patched and up to one vehicle removed as part of an initial services? I charge $600.00 to tarp a roof or I don't get the ladder off the truck. Their whole package is only $1,000.00 to start with.

If you guys do this you are crazy and deserve to go broke.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

UPDATE: I typed some "FEEDBACK" in the little Question window during the Webinar and sent an email to their training department.

I have already received 2 phone calls from VRM trying to do damage control.


----------

